# [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn *​ 
*Himalaya II
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
        In meinem heutigen Test unternehmen wir mal wieder eine kleine Wandertour mit Alpenföhn zum Himalaya. Das Hochgebirgsystem in Asien beherbergt zehn der höchsten Berge der Welt, die alle über 8000 Meter hoch sind.
  Dort ist es natürlich nicht nur sehr zugig, sondern natürlich auch schweinekalt.
  Also der perfekte Name für einen High-End Kühler oder?

  Alpenföhn präsentiert mit dem Himalaya II einen neuen High-End-Einzelturmkühler als Nachfolger des Himalaya.
  Die zweite Version setzt nicht nur auf ein neues Slim-Radiator-Design, sprich einen schmalen Einzelturmkühleraufbau, sondern Alpenföhn hat dem ganzen auch noch einen neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter in der passenden Farbe schwarz/weiß verpasst.
  Ebenfalls soll das einfache Montagesystem zum Erfolg beitragen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWaJpQI0Uq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ob der Himalaya II von Alpenföhn wirklich so eiskalt ist?
  Schaut es euch selbst an, Viel Spaß mit meinem Test.



*Wanderkarte*


Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Gipfelsturm*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
          Alpenföhn spendiert dem Himalaya II eine schicke und edel designte Verpackung in schwarz/weiß.
  Auf der Front finden wir neben einer Aufnahme des Himalaya II und dessen Hauptfeatures auch ein kleines Sichtfenster, welches uns den Blick auf den neuen Kühlkörper freigibt.
  An den beiden Seiten gibt es jeweils technische Informationen zum Kühler und natürlich zum Wingboost 2 Lüfter,
 bevor der Blick auf der Rückseite noch einmal an einer Großaufnahme des Alpenföhn Himalaya II hängen bleibt; der Hintergrund ist hier natürlich passend bergig gestaltet.
  Auch sehr nett: Die Schachtel verfügt über einen kleinen Tragegriff.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​   Im Inneren der Umverpackung finden wir - jeweils einzeln verpackt - den Lüfter, sowie das Montagezubehör und natürlich den gut gepolsterten Himalaya II Kühler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 

          Haben wir den Himalaya II von seiner Verpackung befreit, fällt uns als erstes das sehr schmale Turm-Design ins Auge, ebenfalls die Höhe des Kühlkörpers.
  Sie misst 170-mm und so muss bei kleineren Gehäusen nachgemessen werden, ob dieser nicht mit einem geschlossenen Seitenteil kollidieren könnte.
  Der Himalaya II wiegt etwas über 1000-g, genauer 1067-g und orientiert sich so grob am Gewicht der meisten High-End-kühler, die alle etwa ein Kilogramm an Gewicht aufweisen.
  Das Gewicht, das der Himalaya II auf die Waage bringt, kommt natürlich von den verschiedenen hochwertigen Bestandteilen des Kühlkörpers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Dazu zählen zum einen die 56 vernickelte Aluminiumlamellen, die für eine große Wärmeabgabefläche der entstehenden CPU-Abwärme sorgen.
  Eine spezielle Abschlussplatte auf der Oberseite bietet der Himalaya II nicht, Alpenföhn hat hier die letzte Aluminiumlamellen komplett plan poliert und speziell vernickelt. Diese bildet so einen optisch ansprechenden Abschluss nach oben.
  Auch ersichtlich sind hierbei die sechs Heatpipe-Enden, die sauber abgeschlossen wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Als CPU-Kontaktfläche setzt Alpenföhn auf eine massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfer, diese wurde auf der Unterseite plan poliert.
  Für das optische Finish wurde die Bodenplatte mit einer Nickelschicht überzogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Oberseite der Bodenplatte befindet sich eine weitere Platte mit  verschiedenen Vertiefungen, diese kommt später bei der Montage zum  Einsatz.
  Ebenfalls für einen optisch edlen Anblick mit einer Nickelschicht  überzogen, sind die sechs 6-mm Heatpipes. Sie sind aus Kupfer gefertigt  und sorgen für eine optimale Wärmeübertragung der CPU-Abwärme an die 56  Aluminium-Lamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit der Himalaya II auch genügend frische Bergluft bekommt, verpasst Alpenföhn dem ganzen einen neuen Wingboost 2 Lüfter.
  In der Mitte wird dieser vom schicken Alpenföhn-Schriftzug mit passendem Gebirge geziert.
  Dieser misst 140-mm und wird über einen PWM-Anschluss mit dem  Mainboard verbunden, auch verfügt er natürlich über die bekannte  Plus-Funktion.
So können bis zu drei WingBoost Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss angeschlossen werden.
  Fixiert wird der Lüfter am Kühlkörper mit zwei der vier sich im Lieferumfang befindlichen Lüfterklammern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




              Wie von Alpenföhn gewohnt, gibt es bei der gesamten Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers, des Lüfters und auch dem Montagezubehör absolut nichts auszusetzen.



*Die Montage *​ 
*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
            Wie montiert man einen Himalaya im PC?
  Ich zeige es euch, anhand meines AM3+ Systems.
  Als erstes muss das AMD-Retentionmodul komplett entfernt werden.

Dann muss die CPU von Resten der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreit werden.
  Nun, ein Griff ins Zubehörpaket und man hält die Einbauanleitung in seinen Händen.
  Man schnappt sich zuerst die Multibackplate, stattet diese mit den vier Gewindestangen bei den für den jeweiligen Sockel vorgesehenen Bohrungen aus.
  Damit diese nicht wieder nach unten herausfallen können, bekommt jede Gewindestange einen Gummipuffer spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Diese bilden mit dem Abstandsrahmen in der Mitte gleichzeitig auch den Abstand zwischen Backplate und eigentlichem Mainboard.
  Nun wird die Backplate so unter das Mainboard platziert, dass die vier Gewindestangen aus den vier Bohrungen um den CPU-Sockel ragen.
 Auf jede Stange wird nun ein Kunststoffabstandshalter montiert. Auf diese werden dann - bei AMD-Systemen je nach Luftstromrichtung - zwei der insgesamt vier Montagebügel mit jeweils zwei Daumenschrauben fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun fehlt natürlich noch der Himalaya II.
  Vorher wird auf die CPU Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Kühler dann auf der CPU positioniert und zum letzten Querbügel mit den beiden Federschrauben gegriffen.
  Dieser rastet nun in der Montagevorrichtung auf der CPU-Kühlerbodenplatte ein und wird abwechselnd festgezogen.
  Zum Abschluss wird noch der Lüfter am Kühler fixiert und natürlich mit Spannung versorgt.
  Nun habt ihr den Himalaya im PC!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Der Himalaya II bietet problemlos Platz für hohe RAM-Module, wobei der Lüfter leicht am ersten RAM-Slot anliegt, wenn dort RAM-Module mit hohen Kühlkörpern verbaut werden.
  Mit den RipjawsX-Modulen gibt es jedoch keine Schwierigkeiten.

  Für die Montage reicht ein einfacher Schraubendreher und ein bisschen Zeit; es sollten 10-15 Minuten ausreichen.


*III. der Test*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​          Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau    statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen     CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch      mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle  Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.      FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst      aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ Werden die Temepraturen auf meinem Tischaufbau mit dem jeweiligen Serienlüfter gemessen, so plaziert sich der Himalaya II jeweils auf dem vierten Platz.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der    geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem    Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Kommt dieser Lüfter auf dem Himalaya II zum Einsatz, plaziert er sich an der Spitze meiner Kühlercharts.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ Mit dem Performance-Lüfter aus dem Hause Noiseblocker, reiht sich der Alpenföhn Himalaya II auf dem dritten Platz in meinen Kühlercharts ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zur Wanderkarte*​  

Wie sieht es also mit der Lautstärke des Bergmassivs aus.
Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man lediglich ein sehr leises Rauschen, was im eigentlichen Betrieb nicht von anderen Systemkomponenten zu unterscheiden ist.
Werden 7-V angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter überhaupt nicht mehr, die Festplatte ist hier laute.


*IV. Gipfelsturm*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
              Ist der Himalaya II von Alpenföhn also auch wirklich eiskalt?
  Diese Frage kann ich - auch im Bezug auf meine Fotos - mit einem „eiskalten“ Ja beantworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Die Kühlleistung ist beim Himalaya II ebenfalls hervorragend und macht seinem Namensvetter. dem Gebirgszug. alle Ehre.
  Nur bei der Lautstärke geht er deutlich leiser zu Werke, als so manches Gebirgslüftchen: Er ist nahezu auch ‚eiskalt’ still, egal ob bei 7-V oder 12-V.
  Bei der Montage kann ich ebenfalls nur Gutes verlauten lassen: Sie ist so gelöst, dass man sie schon fast ohne Anleitung durchführen kann - einfach und sicher.
  Die Verarbeitung des gesamten Kühlers und auch des gesamten Zubehörpaketes ist einwandfrei und bietet keinen Anlass zu Kritik.
  Der einzige negative Punkt ist die Bauhöhe von 170-mm, dass kann bei kleineren Gehäusen dazu führen, dass man sein Seitenteil nicht mehr verwenden kann.


Wer einen eiskalten Kühler für seine CPU im PC möchte, darf hier sehr gerne zu schlagen.
Zudem habt ihr mit dem Himalaya II auch noch den Vorteil, er ist zwar eiskalt, aber deutlich leiser als die Gebirgsstürme auf dem Himalaya toben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Himalaya II im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Alpenföhn Himalaya II auf der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Abend liebe Community ,

hier meine neue Review zum Alpenföhn Himalaya II!
Ich hoffe der Test und die Aufnhamen gefallen.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## dsdenni (26. Februar 2014)

Ich finde den hast du sehr gut gemacht hat mit wirklich gut gefallen  Und ddu hast dir den Titel gut ausgesucht


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Titel passt perfekt, Test gewohnt gut  Bin auf der Suche nach nem Kühler, wie siehts denn aus im Vergleich zum DRP3? Welchen würdest du persönlich mehr weiterempfehlen?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Vielen Dank euch! 

Von der Montage und der RAM-Kompatibilität den Himalaya II.
Leiser ist er auch bei 12-V Lüfterspannung, was möchtest du den kühlen und was hast du für RAM?

Grüße


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Wäre wenn dann für einen Kumpel. Gekühlt werden soll ein i5-4670k mit Übertaktung
RAM weiß ich leider nicht, ist aber auf jeden Fall einer ohne große Heatspreader, so als Corsair LP.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Okay, da sollte der Himalaya II keine Probleme mit haben.
Bei dem RAM hast ja dann bei 99% der Kühler auch keine Probleme.

Grüße


----------



## pedi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

schöner test.
macht spass zu lesen.
ist der nun besser oder schlechter als ein termalright spirit?
würde sich ein tausch lohnen?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Danke , freut mich !

Den hatte ich leider nie hier kann dir höchstens im Bezug auf einen Archon SB-E sagen, das der Himalaya einen Tick kühler ist und auch leiser.
Hilft dir das? 

Grüße


----------



## pedi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

danke, leider nicht wirklich, da ich den TS habe.
geht mir nur um die lautstärke.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Okay, bei 12-V Lüfterspannung hörst du den Himalaya II auch nicht.
Besonders nicht wenn er in einem Gehäuse ist.

Meine HDD ist lauter 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Wie immer ein schöner Test zu einem guten Kühler 

Aber irgendwie fand ich Deine Fotos früher viel schöner, die jetzigen haben meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Rauschen und zu viel Kontrast  Back to the Roots, jarafi


----------



## Jarafi (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Danke ,

Ich wechsel bei meinen Fotoideen bzw Umsetzungen, wird auch wieder andere geben 
SPiel nur ab und an gerne mit Kontarst und auch Rauschen 

Versprochen  

Grüße


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Danke für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## Kurogetsu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Denkst du es könnte Probleme beim Einbau in ein Zalman Z11 Neo geben ?  Die maximale Höhe von CPU-Kühlern wäre 175mm, wäre der Restraum von 5mm zu gering und hätte negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

5mm Luft reichen locker.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*



Kurogetsu schrieb:


> Denkst du es könnte Probleme beim Einbau in ein Zalman Z11 Neo geben ?  Die maximale Höhe von CPU-Kühlern wäre 175mm, wäre der Restraum von 5mm zu gering und hätte negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung ?



Abend,

da kann ich Dich beruhigen, das tut der Kühlleistung keinen Abbruch.
Kannst du bedenkenlos einbauen.

Grüße


----------



## SchranzMaster (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Hi! Habe auch den Himalaya 2 und möchte gerne einen anderen 140mm-Lüfter montieren. Nun sind die mitgelieferten Klammern aber nur für 120mm-Bohrungen ausgelegt. Leider finde ich so welche nirgends im Zubehör zu kaufen oder hat jemand evtl. eine Quelle für mich?


----------



## LucaMng (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Ich steh mehr auf doppelturm Kühler  Die machen irgendwie mehr her. Bei denen ist dann halt meistens das Problem, dass man sich mehrere Kilo ans Board hängt  Und dieser Kühler steht ja einem doppelturm Kühler fast in keiner Weise nach 
Sehr schöner Test


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Hi,

versuch einfach die Klammern etwas zu biegen, soltle je nach Modell funktionerien. Ansonsten frage ich gerne mal nach.

grüße


----------



## SchranzMaster (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Biegen klappt nicht, sind zu kurz. Habe jetzt mal Alpenföhn angeschrieben.


----------



## iTryX (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Gutes Review.
Ich habe trotzdem eine Frage:
Kühlt der Himalaya 2 besser als der Matterhorn rev. C ?
Würde das 16GB DDR4 3000er Kit von Corsair drunter passen?
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya II - Schmales Bergmassiv mit frostiger Brise?*

Servus,

Danke dir!
Von der RAM-Kompatibilität ist der Himalaya 2 deutlich besser.

Kühlleistung sollte grob identisch sein. Der Himalaya ist aber EOL.

Grüße


----------

